# We can name herp species using photos (remake of classic thread)



## BredliFreak (Oct 8, 2015)

You may remember this thread: https://aussiepythons.com/forum/sho...e-name-herp-species-only-using-pictures/page1

REMAKE TIME!!!!!

here is mine:


----------



## Shotta (Oct 10, 2015)

that's easy its Rainbow Cat Alien Ra, lol did i get that right


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 10, 2015)

Ahh, wow I started the original thread.
That was a bit of fun.

TBH I have no idea on the one you have started with.
Perhaps start with something easy and go from there.
Otherwise a hint would help.

Just re read the old thread. Well that was a trip down memory lane. Shame some of the image links are broken.
I struggled to guess some of the ones I originally posted. 
My knowledge of scientific names has slipped over the years.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 11, 2015)

Hint: Found in the kimberley, is a gecko. Oh yeah, the way I pronounce the scientific name is probably the wrong way. Named after a larger aussie reptile.

Yes the old thread was fun to read, I had to read each things about 10 times before I knew what it was lol.

Good luck!

Bredli

- - - Updated - - -

Another one just 4 funzies: (look up lepus carnivorus online for the rabbit, I couldn't find anything else for this I have no idea what it's from lol)


----------



## arevenant (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogona Microlepidota


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Given your clue and the last three images, it would have to be _Gehyra xenopus..._ but still cannot work out how the rainbow fits (= "gay-high"??)


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 11, 2015)

[MENTION=40664]arevenant[/MENTION] correct. Good job!
[MENTION=41842]Bluetongue1[/MENTION] Also correct, it was a tricky one. Rainbow was meant to be "gay" since that is how I pronounce Gehyra.

Can't wait to see some other people's!

Bredli

- - - Updated - - -

One more, it's an easy one:


----------

